# Think You Are sick Now? Watch Out For QUORN MEat Substitute!



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

http://www.cnn.com/2002/HEALTH/diet.fitnes...s.ap/index.html







MNL


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Eeks! made out of fungus? I always knew there was something wrong with substitutes. Like can you have a substitute lover? An oxymoron I think. Sorry, just letting my mind flow. It's got me into trouble in the past. Hope it doesn't now


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Eek fungus. I still can't get over it


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

OH, GAG!Thanks for the heads up, Mike.Something like that would cause my whole system to bunch up and make me one sick puppy for a while. FM, CFIDS and all - let alone the IBS.Hugs,Lisa


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Yeah there is something about dumping mycoproteins into the small bowel of people whom, for whatever reason, already have activated their cellular and humoral immune systems into responding abnormally with various proinflammatory mediatiors being released into their gut wall as a consequence (diarrhea-component IBS patients) that sounds like a recipe for certain disaster.







And since they are hiding it in places (processed foods) where ground meat would normally be used it seemed timely to make mention of it.Eat well. Think well Be well.MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I watched Dateline last night !!! and I saw everything I wanted to see about meat







They will ride it around in vans and trucks when it is 90 degress outside for hours and then deliver it


----------



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

Thanks for the information in Quorn. I had some vegetarian guests so I bought Quorn nuggets at their request. When they left I ate the leftovers. Later I felt sick and got the big D the next morning. I certainly won't eat them again.Annie


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

I read about it as well. Isn't anything I'd ever care to try. I am allergic to most fungus.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

There's a fungus among us!!!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Ah the fungus among us. I could write entire essays on that.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

...which is why I now avoid the fungus like a plague. As long as I keep "moving" it can't attach itself to me.....


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Unfortunately you have to stay in a fixed place sometimes


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

BTW I have discovered there are many different kinds of fungus


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Indeed... and much fungus is self-induced.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

That is indeed a great thing to think about- self induced. Or maybe there are things that look like fungus but aren't? ! And often you can mistake one fungus for another and try to eradicate it with fungus killers which don't work on that fungus and it starts a vicious cycle of some kind. Oh I don't know. I give up!


----------

